# Moving to Sydney



## sayand (Jan 13, 2017)

I am planning to move to Sydney with my wife and 1 year old daughter. What would be a good salary post tax and annuation. We want to stay closer to CBD as we do not want to plan to buy a car right now. 

Also, which Visa should I take(my company is sending me), that enables my wife to work.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

The salary would depend on the position & the city that you are coming to.


----------



## Joeys (May 27, 2017)

sayand said:


> I am planning to move to Sydney with my wife and 1 year old daughter. What would be a good salary post tax and annuation. We want to stay closer to CBD as we do not want to plan to buy a car right now.
> 
> Also, which Visa should I take(my company is sending me), that enables my wife to work.


What's your current visa?? Well, if you would like to work in the office in Sydney, I think it will be very hard if you don't have at least Permanent Residence.
If other visas, you may work like in restaurant, cafe, warehouse, farm, and depends on your luck as well.


----------



## juliamiller (Aug 20, 2017)

I think if your company is sending you, they will take care of the visa? I think you may need an Employer sponsorship. Check out this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Appl/Employer-sponsored-workers


----------



## verynewuser (Sep 6, 2017)

With wife and a daughter AND target living area CBD, at least you should be earning around 60-70K per annum.


----------

